

Ask HN: Are there any HN alternative for entrepreneurs and ideas? - tuyguntn


======
LeonB
[http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/](http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/) is a good
forum for bootstrappers (people launching products without outside investment)
and [http://bootstrappers.io](http://bootstrappers.io) is more Hacker News-
like in its style, basically upvoted links with comments.

------
mod
[http://www.producthunt.com/](http://www.producthunt.com/)

may or may not be what you were looking for

------
cmstoken
/r/startups

/r/entrepreneur

------
Nilef
youngstartups.io

